# hack a manual switch to a wireless fogger?



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I just picked up this 400w fogger at a garage sale, works perfect (brand new) and for 5.00 I couldent pass it up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wireless-Fog-Ma...872169QQihZ007QQcategoryZ132998QQcmdZViewItem

the only way it can be triggered is with the included remote control, I wanted to know if anyone here has ever succeeded in hacking in a manual switch so that, I dont have to worry about batteries or losing the remote.

any ideas?


----------

